
The Only Animated Film Ever Banned by Soviet Censors (1968) - tintinnabula
http://www.openculture.com/2016/09/watch-the-surrealist-glass-harmonica-the-only-animated-film-ever-banned-by-soviet-censors-1968.html
======
MichaelMoser123
i think that censorship had an element of arbitrariness; for example it is
strange that they let this one through. (also i guess 1968 was bad timing
because of a clampdown that followed the invasion of Czechoslovakia)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uDtxGnYPTQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uDtxGnYPTQ)

Also they had some quite surrealist animations during the seventies, like this
one

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAWPgwSWEco](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAWPgwSWEco)

or this one

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVtJudhNXiY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVtJudhNXiY)

~~~
pavel_lishin
I remember seeing quite a few science-fiction cartoons growing up there.

------
h4nkoslo
My favorite Soviet-era film is Shooting Gallery. Fantastic jazz (!) soundtrack
& minimal to no dialogue.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRSsybt9wAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRSsybt9wAo)

~~~
mojuba
Never seen this one before, amazing.

------
Razengan
Speaking of animated films and Russia, if you're a fan of good sci-fi and/or
foreign movies, I wholeheartedly recommend checking out Koo! Kin-Dza-Dza [1]

This has to be one of the best depictions of a truly _alien_ world I've ever
seen, mostly due to how the locals behave and their strange customs.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9om9eXWkxs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9om9eXWkxs)

~~~
Razengan
P.S. it's the animated remake of an older live-action film:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091341/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0091341/)

------
hyperpallium
> Watch the Surrealist Glass Harmonica, the Only Animated Film Ever Banned by
> Soviet Censors, (1968)

Actual title is less clickbaity than HN's. (copied when 5 hours old)

------
tombert
These animations always remind me of something you'd see in Monty Python by
Terry Gilliam.

------
malkia
You can spot Lord Varys at 2:33

